
Web Dreams [Wired 1996] - OJFord
http://www.wired.com/1996/11/web-dreams-2/
======
OJFord

        > Because who knows when that big Web bubble is going to
        > burst? Everyone who works on Web sites thinks about this
        > and thinks about it all the time. The Web is driving on
        > novelty power right now, waiting for the mass market to
        > arrive. But what if it doesn't?
    

I didn't realise that the dot-com collapse was so anticipated.

